# import mittels Eclipse



## Ernesto22 (22. Mai 2007)

hallo, 
hat wenig mit Programmierung zu tun, aber würde mir beim Programmierung weiterhelfen 

habe ein package, z.b: 

```
package hier.sind.meine.java-klassen
```

dann verwende ich natürlich auch java-imports, die keine probleme darstellen. 
aber ich muss auch imports verwenden, die nicht von java aus importiert werden, sonder das sind eigene definierte klassen.

z.b. könnte so ein import wie folgt aussehen:

```
import das.ist.ein.anderer.import;
import das.ist.ein.zweiter.import;
import das.kann.auch.ein.import.sein;
import das.reicht;
```

habe in Eclipse mein worksapce definiert. Als Projekt habe ich TEST genommen. 
und in meinem test habe ich mein package. 

Also C:\workspace\Test\hier\sind\meine\java-klassen\

Mein Problem besteht darin, die anderen imports auf die meine Java-Klassen zugreifen müssen zu importieren. 
Alle Imports fangen mit "das" an. 
"das" befindet sich mit all seinen Unterverzeichnissen und Klassen irgendwo auf meinen Rechner.

Daher habe ich "das" unter: 
C:\workspace\Test\das
definiert wo ich mittels 
File->Import->Generell (bei Eclipse) 
all meine imports in 
C:\workspace\Test\das 
importiere. 

Aber dennoch werden die imports nicht erkannt und kriege bei all meinen imports eine Fehlermeldung.

Also ich denke das mein Vorgehen halbwegs richtig ist oder?
Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee warum das nicht klappt?


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mai 2007)

wenn man so anfängt, kann das ganze ja nur im Chaos enden,
fange mit EINER Klasse in EINEM package an,
wenn du dieses package das nennen willst, dann sei es eben so,

du hast also ein Verzeichnis das mit einer Klasse drin (oder Unterverzeichnisse oder noch mehr Spässe),
Source-File .java oder nur .class-Datei?

> Daher habe ich "das" unter: 
> C:\workspace\Test\das 
> definiert 

was heißt 'definieren' auf Deutsch? benutze dch einfach bekannte eindeutige Begriffe wie 'Verzeichnis anlegen' oder so

> File->Import->Generell (bei Eclipse) 
> all meine imports in 
> C:\workspace\Test\das 
> importiere. 

verstehe ich in keinen Stück, mit 'File->Import' kannst du bestehene Eclipse-Projekte importieren,
was hat das mit deinen Klassen zu tun?

---------

generell kenne ich freilich keine Möglichkeit, auf eigene Klassen zuzugreifen, wenn diese nicht in einem Projekt liegen,
also wäre die Erzeugung eines Projektes durchaus ein Weg dahin 

dort dann das das-Vereichnis einfügen und entweder ganz normal als Java- oder eben (in Projekteinstellungen) als class-Ordern importieren


----------



## Yzebär (22. Mai 2007)

Unter den Projekt-Properties --> Java Build Path --> Libraries --> Add external class folder das Verzeichnis c:/workspace/Test hinzufügen ("das" ist der erste Ordner deiner Paketstruktur).

Ansonsten kannst du auch den "das"-Kram als Projekt deinem Workspace hinzufügen.


----------



## Ernesto22 (22. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe garnicht gesehen, das man unter 

Projekt-Properties --> Java Build Path --> Libraries 

"Add external class " auswählen kann   Und ich habe immer gedacht, ich könnte da nur "Add externel JARs" auswählen   Das ist aber jetzt das richtige, was ich gesucht habe. 

Danke Yzebär


@SlaterB

also ich muss mich in ein Projetk reinarbeiten, welches schon existiert. Daher existieren auch schon die package (die natürlich nicht so heissen, wie ich sie genannt habe). 

Weil ich halt nicht wusste, das ich über Projekt-Properties->Java Build Path -> Libaries -> Add externel class
eine Orderstruktur meinem Projekt hinzufügen kann, habe ich gedacht, es würde über File -> Import gehen. 

daher war ich bisschen verwirrt. 

danke nochmals


PS: als ich "definiert" geschrieben habe, ist mir wirklich nicht "Verzeichnis anlegen" in den Gedanken gekommen


----------

